# Introducing Shocking :)



## Shawken (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello ,

My name is Sydney and I am from Ontario, Canada.
I own a 9yr olf Tennesse Walke, who I event. His name is Shocking aka Shocking Affair.
I am fifteen years old and pay for EVERYTHING myself 
Just wanted to introduce myself!

Here are a few photos.
If you want to ask questions about Shocking, just ask


----------



## Shawken (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh and I forgot to mention, we compete at pre-entry level.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You have a really beautiful horse. That is really cool that you pay for everything yourself. It's not a lot of fun always I'm sure but it will teach you a lot! I applaude you for that


----------



## Shawken (Jan 27, 2009)

RusticWildFire said:


> Welcome to the forum! You have a really beautiful horse. That is really cool that you pay for everything yourself. It's not a lot of fun always I'm sure but it will teach you a lot! I applaude you for that


Thank you 
Sometimes it is hard, but it is worth it!
I have learned so much.

Thanks again!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Shocking is beautiful. Great pictures, thanks for sharing with us. Have fun posting!


----------



## Shawken (Jan 27, 2009)

PoptartShop said:


> Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Shocking is beautiful. Great pictures, thanks for sharing with us. Have fun posting!


Aw, thank you!  I already love it here  You'll be seeing more of me.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Shocking is beautiful! You two look great together, and you should be very proud paying your own way . You seem to be a very determined young lady and will go very far in whatever direction you chose. Welcome to the Horse Forum . Looking forward to reading your future posts and learning from your replys.


----------



## Shawken (Jan 27, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> Shocking is beautiful! You two look great together, and you should be very proud paying your own way . You seem to be a very determined young lady and will go very far in whatever direction you chose. Welcome to the Horse Forum . Looking forward to reading your future posts and learning from your replys.


 
Thank you 
I am excited to start reading your posts as well. I sitll have tons to learn, as I haven't been coached alot!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Heyy! Welcome to the HF. Hope you have fun posting!

BTW Shawken is lovely! Good for you that you pay for EVERYTHING!


----------



## Shawken (Jan 27, 2009)

horsegirl123 said:


> Heyy! Welcome to the HF. Hope you have fun posting!
> 
> BTW Shawken is lovely! Good for you that you pay for EVERYTHING!


So far, it's a blast here! 
I'll tell Shocking you said that. :wink: He'll love it.

Thank you !


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome from Northern Ontario. Lots of people are from Ontario here -- very cool. Maybe we'll have to have an Ontario Party one day!


----------



## Shawken (Jan 27, 2009)

northernmama said:


> Welcome from Northern Ontario. Lots of people are from Ontario here -- very cool. Maybe we'll have to have an Ontario Party one day!


Thanks a bunch 
I am from around Toronto area 
That would be cool!


----------

